# Did You Know....



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought this would be a cool educational "game" thread.

Rules are basic;
Post an interesting fact
End your post with "Did you know...."
Next person posts a new interesting fact

It doesn't have to be about goats, but obviously that would probably be the most interesting.

I'll start!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The proper name for a group of goats is a "Trip"

Did you know....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are over 200 recognized breeds of goat.

Did you know...


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Every breed of dairy goat gives a different tasting milk.


Did you know......


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

........That the color Cou Noir is extremely rare in Alpines?

Did you know......


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That a good Nigerian milk producer could produce up to a quart?

Did you know......


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Goats were the second domesticated animal. The first was the dog. 

Did you know . . .


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know enough about goats yet but I know dogs.

Rotties were breed to be herd dogs. 

Did you Know....


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Greyhounds can reach their top speed of 40 MPH in 3 strides?


Did you know.....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The tallest giraffe on record was 19.4 feet tall. His horns grazed the top of his 20ft barn

Did you know....


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Puppies from 2 different colored Lab parents will not have different colored hair coats.

Example.. Breed a black Lab an a yellow Lab an the puppies will either be black or yellow.

Did you know.....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

...more than ten people a year are killed by vending machines!

Did you know. . .


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

REALLY????? Wow!

That you razar a miniature horses nose/above it's eyes to show it?

Did you know.....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

........That Arabians can travel 100 miles a day without stopping?

Di you know........


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

..... If you put two straws in your mouth, one inside a drink and one outside it, you won't be able to drink through either straw.

Did you know....


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

DavyHollow, I tried it and I could!

Did you know if you put a wooden spoon across a pot of water, it won't boil over?



Did you know....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

how come i couldnt . . .  :laugh:

Kissing an infection-free partner is good for your teeth!

Did you know.....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you Know. . . One of the best things to keep in an ER kit is Rubbing Alcohol! If you have an animal that is running a fever or over heated and need to drop temp fast pour rubbing alcohol all over them. Well of course keep it out of eyes etc. 

I keep two good size bottles on hand just in case. If you have only a small amount and need to use it on a horse do it on the neck and chest area first.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

DYK..... Pain travels through your body at 350 feet per second.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you know... forest fires move faster uphill than downhill.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you know... wool (i.e. socks, sweater, etc.) keeps you warm even when wet?

Did you know...


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

goats don't have top front teeth.

Did you know...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That if you type "do a barrel roll" into a Google search engine the whole page will spin.

Did you know...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

that peroxide will take blood stain out of clothes.

Did u know....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good Point Miller, I did know that as my friend raised them. Bouvier Des Flandres were also originally herding dogs.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Actually labs can produce other colors, ie chocolate is recessive. My yellow and chocolate produced yellow, chocolate and black.
The recessives is what threw me off with the ND's, they didn't seem to have straight forward dominant and recessive colors.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

No word in the English language rhythms with Month.

Did you know...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Thomas Edison had nothing to do with the lightbulb short of buying the patent and marketing it.

Did you know...


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

did you know that if you say gullible really slowly it rhymes with orange?

did you know>


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't help myself, had to do it. 
Did you know that if you give your kitten milk every day, and then one day you don't she feels completely justified in sticking her claws into your leg?
Did you know>


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you know that goats and horses have the same pupils? 

Did you know ...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

...That the first breed of goat was the Toggenburg (sp)?

Did you know....


----------

